# Renaming Personal Documents



## billkay (Apr 15, 2013)

I want to know how to rename personal documents on Kindle Paperwhite. I have two that are unnamed: do they have to stay that way for ever, leading to continual confusion between them?
Help!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Bill. . . .you asked this question before (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,148610.msg2158996.html#msg2158996) and I answered it:

Once it's on the Kindle you can't.

BUT. . . when you send it to Kindle, you can give it a name and author if you use Send to Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_left_ac?ie=UTF8&nodeId=201016420


----------

